#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Dúvida Compatibilidade do Desktop Dell Dimension 1100 B110 - Placa Mãe E210882

## amjservicos

Pessoal, Boa Noite, gostaria de tirar uma dúvida.

Estou com o um Desktop Dell Dimension 1100 B110 - Placa Mãe E210882 que ainda utiliza HD IDE.

Comprei um Adaptador no dois adaptadores ML de IDE para SATA para conseguir colocar um HD SSD, porem está dando HD desconhecido com os dois adaptadores que comprei.

Alguém sabe dizer se é possível utilizar o HD SSD com esse equipamento ou se realmente não funciona?

Obs: Já atualizei o BIOS da maquina conforme orientações do Site da Dell.

----------

